# ..DUMP YOUR PC/G220 AND GO ROTARY..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

After having my garage burgled ( again ), my insurance paid out for all my detailiong kit..

Thought it was time to try some new products..

So decided to go Rotary over DA.. I went for the Chicago rotary for Tim @ CYC, it is the same as a Milwakee, well all the bumph that comes with it has Milwakee all over it..

Anyhow, the point to this thread is:

I don't know why I took so long to get a rotary..

This bit of kit is lovely, soft start, quiet, light and very easy to use..

Thats it really..


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

qstix said:


> After having my garage burgled ( again ), my insurance paid out for all my detailiong kit..
> 
> Thought it was time to try some new products..
> 
> ...


Is the rotary... in your opinion just as easy to use as a g220?

just wondering as i fancy a rotary myself 

Tom.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i'm no expert here but aren't DA polishers better for less experienced users, rotaries can cause damage more easily :?

either way it's good you are happy with your new kit - looking fwd to seeing the results


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep, Rupes rotary for me too! 

Audi paint is very hard and if you've learnt the basics with a PC you're unlikey to do any damage. :wink:

The rotary takes a while to master but is worth the effort for the reduced time it takes to correct swirled and marred paint.

Alan W


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

Im afraid of rotary's!!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

H4KSY said:


> Im afraid of rotary's!!


No need to be afraid! Just treat the rotary with respect it deserves.

Read Dave KG's tremendous guide on DW and then read it again! :lol:

Don't use aggressive pads or polishes and you'll be fine. 

Alan W


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
please forgive my ignorance but whats the difference between a rotary polisher and a dual action one? 
Cheers Matty


----------



## berttie (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe the rotary just spins in one direction, like an angle grinder, whereas the DA can spin back and forth and tend to hover over the paint, and if you put too much pressure on the DA one wont cut throught the paint and damage it as quick as a rotary one wud


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Here's a diagram that shows fairly clearly from one of DaveKG's excellent guides.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers guys. 8)


----------

